# iOS7 Experiences / Issues



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Since the "iOS Release Time" thread is now moot... 

I've just updated my iPad 2 to iOS7. Everything seems cool - except iTunes is telling me that I'm now almost 8-gigs over capacity, and is refusing to sync.

I've checked the settings - nothing is being sent to the iPad that wasn't on it before... and I don't believe the iOS itself is 8-gigs larger!

Suggestions?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I have all three Infinity Blade games installed on my iPad Mini right now,
Just about to enjoy playing Infinity Blade III on my iPad Mini.

One thing that has bothered me is that the DH4 roleplaying game just text messaged me to play,
Saying Demons are roaming the land and need me to fight them.
That's a very strange addition to an iOS to allow games to text message me.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Installed the GM last week on my iPhone 5 and iPad 4 - both seem to have a bit of lag.. However I like all the features I've used so far.


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

I like the minimalism as opposed to all that tacky velvet and leather look. 

It's an improvement.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I really do not like the fact that the keyboard is always showing letters in upper case. Right now that is my own peeve with iOS 7. great to finally have a new fresh design. Would be nice if you could make the dock translucent, or have options like you do is OS X for the dock.

Oh one other thing that I really dislike. There is no title for movies, it does not show text under the video before it plays. I have a lot of TV shows I ripped from my DVDs and it is impossible to tell what's what as there is no titles


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

i feel like i have been forced to use the android platform.. dislike the new ios7..


THEY GOT RID OF LIST VIEW IN CALENDAR.. WHY!!!!!!?????
edit:
figured it out.. click on search and it brings it back .. but you lose the option of adding appointments in list view.. epic fail.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

macintosh doctor said:


> i feel like i have been forced to use the android platform..


THIS! Keep up in features, not in iOS look. So sterile with no character. But I'm sure like Adobe CC I'll get over the initial shock and forget all about it.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Games have always been able to send you notifications so that's nothing new. Also, the keyboard has always been upper case on ios. Not sure why these complaints are ios7 specific??


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I remembered seeing that the iPhone 4S would not have real time photo filters, post processing only. Happy to announce this is not the case, I have real time photo filters!


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

I hate it. Can't stand how everything is so white!! Can we have a litte contrast here? Very hard on the eyes. Everything looks 2D and cheap. Looks like something Fisher Price or even worse Microsoft would make. How about those horrible icons especially the Safari one?
My biggest beef is that Coverflow is now gone and replaced with a crappy 2D grid... And the music player is so... White. Lever for scrubbing is so in apple like


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

irontree said:


> I hate it. Can't stand how everything is so white!! Can we have a litte contrast here? Very hard on the eyes. Everything looks 2D and cheap. Looks like something Fisher Price or even worse Microsoft would make. How about those horrible icons especially the Safari one?
> My biggest beef is that Coverflow is now gone and replaced with a crappy 2D grid... And the music player is so... White. Lever for scrubbing is so in apple like


I agree. I have serious eye problems and the flat look is hard to see.

Apple (and other companies) need to keep in mind that while they*think* their user base is young, urban professionals, for every yuppy, there are three baby boomers. And baby boomers have money that they aren't afraid to spend.

And the important point is, that as we all age, our eyesight gets bad. 

I installed on my iPad. Won't be upgrading my iPhone.

Sad.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Agreed, the new OS is far more difficult to see clearly. IOS 7 = FAIL.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Does anyone know how to quit an app? In iOS 6, you tap-hold on the app and then tap the X. Doesn't seem to work in iOS 7.

Also, there seems to be a lag when typing.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Was Steve Jobs a baby boomer himself? 

Me, I hated Coverflow and love the new interface. Colour customization would be a welcome feature for some of you though. Maybe turn on invert colours or increase contrast for the time being?


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

Does anyone know why I can't find the iTunes Radio?


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

winwintoo said:


> Does anyone know how to quit an app? In iOS 6, you tap-hold on the app and then tap the X. Doesn't seem to work in iOS 7.
> 
> Also, there seems to be a lag when typing.


Double tap the home key, that will bring up all the apps running (like in iOS 6, except you will see a full screen shot of the app instead of just the icon) swipe back and forth through the running apps, swipe your finger up while on an app to close it.

BReligion


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Adguyy said:


> Does anyone know why I can't find the iTunes Radio?


iTunes Radio I believe is still just available in the US.

BReligion


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

BReligion said:


> Double tap the home key, that will bring up all the apps running (like in iOS 6, except you will see a full screen shot of the app instead of just the icon) swipe back and forth through the running apps, swipe your finger up while on an app to close it.
> 
> BReligion


Thanks. That's too easy for me to grasp


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Home screen is like looking at a hologram. So cool.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm waiting to see if people report about iOS 7 performing poorly on an iPhone 4.


----------



## slipstream (May 9, 2011)

Easy updates on both my iPad and iPhone last night. Really like iOS7 except the Calendar. Found it so difficult to read that I bought a 3rd party alternative, Calendar 5.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Hard to see for me as well. As far as looks, I'm not very impressed at all. I suppose a Restore is the only way to go back.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Apple iOS 7: ERROR message for thousands of users as new software update fails to download | Mail Online









> Apple's software was available to download on Tuesday afternoon, but no sooner had it launched than users started to complain
> Many users received error messages and 'failed to download' warnings
> Claims suggest Apple's servers couldn't cope with the increase in traffic
> Users who could download the software complained about it taking up too much memory on their devices
> ...


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

gwillikers said:


> I'm waiting to see if people report about iOS 7 performing poorly on an iPhone 4.


I have it on my iPhone 4. I notice an occasional typing lag, but other than that, it performs well. While I like the new look overall (feels like having a new phone), I agree with previous posters that the contrast is worse than the previous version, and while the text looks nice, it is harder to read.

Edit: there are settings you can use to improve legibility. Go to Settings-> General -> Text size to increase the size of the text. Go to Settings-> General -> Accessibility and turn Bold Text on. The added legibility greatly improves my experience of IOS 7! (Credit goes to Pedro Gelabert in a MacIntouch posting.)


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I'm really beginning to like how IOS 7 functions. But I can't get over how butt ugly the home screen is. I hope Apple gives us a way in the next revision to customize the appearance, or even go to a "Classic" mode.


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

csonni said:


> I'm really beginning to like how IOS 7 functions. But I can't get over how butt ugly the home screen is. I hope Apple gives us a way in the next revision to customize the appearance, or even go to a "Classic" mode.


?? 

(Grabbing a comparison image randomly from the 'net...)










iOS 7 looks different...but not that different. How do you get to "butt ugly"??

Craig


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

BReligion said:


> iTunes Radio I believe is still just available in the US.
> 
> BReligion


that sucks! 
I wonder why the Canadian Apple site has radio info on it...


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

anyone having problems on their iPhone 5 showing a complete battery charge? I keeps saying it's charging and charging... bug?


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

BReligion said:


> iTunes Radio I believe is still just available in the US.
> 
> BReligion


It's available in iTunes in Canada... Just not on the iPhone... Go figure


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

irontree said:


> It's available in iTunes in Canada... Just not on the iPhone... Go figure


Where do you see it in iTunes? I do not see anything for radio on the latest version. The previous version had the radio button, but that was for streaming online radio stations, not the new radio Apple released with iOS 7 and iTunes.


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't see radio on my iTunes 11.1


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Photos.

Why does Apple assume that everybody wants their photos organized the same way?

I don't want my photos organized by date or "event" whatever the heck event means to them. 

I wish I could turn off this "feature"

And, when setting up iOS 7, it asked if I wanted a passcode. I assumed I would be able to change or turn off the passcode. Can't find a way. Help.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Those having issues with readability should go to the settings app. Under general there's a new Text Size setting. Push the slider all the way over to th right. It is not automatic for all apps (I believe they have to be coded to take advantage of it) but it should help some.

In general my response to iOS 7 is positive, but the new look is certainly taking some getting used to. 

So far I've seen big improvements in Safari, the app switcher, camera & photos, and like the new control and notification centres. Haven't yet found anything I deeply dislike though I'm sure that will come with time. I guess my one gripe so far is the behaviour of app folders. It's nice that there's no longer a limit, but the use of screen real estate bugs me. Going to multiple pages with just 10 apps partially defeats the purpose.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

iMatt said:


> Those having issues with readability should go to the settings app. Under general there's a new Text Size setting. Push the slider all the way over to th right. It is not automatic for all apps (I believe they have to be coded to take advantage of it) but it should help some.
> 
> In general my response to iOS 7 is positive, but the new look is certainly taking some getting used to.
> 
> So far I've seen big improvements in Safari, the app switcher, camera & photos, and like the new control and notification centres. Haven't yet found anything I deeply dislike though I'm sure that will come with time. I guess my one gripe so far is the behaviour of app folders. It's nice that there's no longer a limit, but the use of screen real estate bugs me. Going to multiple pages with just 10 apps partially defeats the purpose.


For me, it isn't the size of the text - we've always been able pinch-zoom, it's the flatness and the reduced contrast between screen elements and background.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

winwintoo said:


> For me, it isn't the size of the text - we've always been able pinch-zoom, it's the flatness and the reduced contrast between screen elements and background.


it is harder to read.. i have increased the text size and now only 3 emails show in my box..
more scrolling when I drive = fail..

thank you Apple...

letters / text are too thin..I wish I could reformat and go back


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

macintosh doctor said:


> it is harder to read.. i have increased the text size and now only 3 emails show in my box..
> more scrolling when I drive = fail..
> 
> thank you Apple...
> ...


Did you not make a backup before doing the update? If you did you should be able to restore to that back.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

winwintoo said:


> Photos.
> 
> Why does Apple assume that everybody wants their photos organized the same way?
> 
> ...


re: photos when in camera roll tap "albums" in bottom right instead of "photos" which will display it the way you're used to.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

macintosh doctor said:


> it is harder to read.. i have increased the text size and now only 3 emails show in my box..
> more scrolling when I drive = fail..
> 
> thank you Apple...
> ...


Perhaps you shouldn't be using your mobile phone whilst driving.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I am having an issue with the weather app on my iPhone. I go to add a city, Dublin Ireland for example. It cannot find "Dublin" same goes for "London". I can find "Ottawa" but not Brantford. Its all over the map. Anyone else having issues adding new places in the weather app? These are not little towns, so not sure why it would not find them.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

I can see the flashlight feature being useful.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

jawknee said:


> re: photos when in camera roll tap "albums" in bottom right instead of "photos" which will display it the way you're used to.


Thank you! Now I'm almost willing to forgive some other annoyances


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

macintosh doctor said:


> it is harder to read.. i have increased the text size and now only 3 emails show in my box..
> more scrolling when I drive = fail..
> 
> thank you Apple...
> ...


There are more settings under Accessibility: bold text, higher contrast.

And please put away your damn phone while you drive.


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

winwintoo said:


> Photos.
> 
> 
> And, when setting up iOS 7, it asked if I wanted a passcode. I assumed I would be able to change or turn off the passcode. Can't find a way. Help.


It is in "Settings" "General" "Passcode"


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

John Clay said:


> Perhaps you shouldn't be using your mobile phone whilst driving.


red lights and stop signs are my friend..


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

Using your phone while driving is bad, mmmmkay?


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

macintosh doctor said:


> red lights and stop signs are my friend..



That's better than using it while moving, but you still need to be paying full attention at those places. I wish you safe travels and a ticket a day until you wise up.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

iMatt said:


> That's better than using it while moving, but you still need to be paying full attention at those places. I wish you safe travels and a ticket a day until you wise up.


thank you  - but I have seen worse.. people still have no bluetooth and texting while driving.. so me stopped is still safer, but I catch your drift.

worst offenders are the police too.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

wonderings said:


> Where do you see it in iTunes? I do not see anything for radio on the latest version. The previous version had the radio button, but that was for streaming online radio stations, not the new radio Apple released with iOS 7 and iTunes.


It's still there under internet.
BTW Radio and streaming are the same thing unless Apple magically built in a hardware FM tuner into my phone while I was asleep.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

irontree said:


> It's still there under internet.
> BTW Radio and streaming are the same thing unless Apple magically built in a hardware FM tuner into my phone while I was asleep.
> 
> View attachment 33841


That's not the same thing as iTunes Radio. iTunes Radio is something similar to Pandora.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

irontree said:


> It's still there under internet.
> BTW Radio and streaming are the same thing unless Apple magically built in a hardware FM tuner into my phone while I was asleep.
> 
> View attachment 33841


Weird, mine does not have an "internet" button, just Songs Albums Artists Genres and Videos.

I do know that, I was referring to the new iTunes Radio that is a new feature for iTunes and iOS.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

It's there...


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

wonderings said:


> Weird, mine does not have an "internet" button, just Songs Albums Artists Genres and Videos.
> 
> I do know that, I was referring to the new iTunes Radio that is a new feature for iTunes and iOS.


Hmmm maybe that's why they switched the button from Radio to Internet in this latest version of iTunes... they didn't want to get people confused with their new service that does exactly the same thing?? (unless it offers local AM/FM radio stations that stream online)
Why couldn't they incorporate it all together and just have it listed under local radio streams?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

HowEver said:


> It's there...


Not for me, on any of my computers. It does show up if I login with my US iTunes account.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

dona83 said:


> Was Steve Jobs a baby boomer himself?
> 
> Me, I hated Coverflow and love the new interface. Colour customization would be a welcome feature for some of you though. Maybe turn on invert colours or increase contrast for the time being?


I prefer coverflow because it at least had the names of the albums underneath the album covers... Now it's a boring 2D grid
I also only listen to albums rather than singles so it was the quickest easiest method for me to get to the albums I wanted to listen to.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

John Clay said:


> Not for me, on any of my computers. It does show up if I login with my US iTunes account.


I found it, its a menu item you have to select under preferences in iTunes.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

So far, I'm pleased with iOS7's performance on my iPhone 4S. It is _very marginally_ more laggy in one or two areas, but overall, I like it, both with how it looks and performs.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

One thing I like, The ability to have pages in my folders,
Now I can have a ton of apps kept in separate folders and named however I want.

Thank you Apple for listening


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

chasMac said:


> I can see the flashlight feature being useful.


There has been an app for that for a long time.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

screature said:


> There has been an app for that for a long time.


Ya but a pain the a$$.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> Ya but a pain the a$$.


Not the one I have, couldn't be easier just double tap the icon and voila... let there be light.


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

screature said:


> Not the one I have, couldn't be easier just double tap the icon and voila... let there be light.


Now a swipe away. Much easier.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

screature said:


> Not the one I have, couldn't be easier just double tap the icon and voila... let there be light.


ya but you have to go find the app if your not on the page its in, or how about you decided to have it in a folder. Just a pain. This is quick and dirty. I have 2 of them and though many of times they were very useful and turn on as soon as opening app, still this is better and those apps are now gone from my phone. Unless I want to have flashing lights...

But I will be adding those apps to my iPad as again Apple has decided it is not something I need on my iPad. tptptptp


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

If you find that the UI is a little jerky/slow I would do the following.

Settings ->General -> Accessibility -> Reduce Motion -> ON

This made a HUGE difference on my iPad 3rd gen.

Also, if you are having issue with the new fonts, try turning on Bold text and/or Increase contrast which are also in the Accesibility settings.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I had the new Infinity III crash on me after the training session in the beginning,
But then I turned off "multi tasking" in the general preferences and the game played fine,
Then I decided to make sure and turned Multi Tasking back on to see if the game would crash, Well, The game didn't crash.

Don't figure


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

wonderings said:


> I am having an issue with the weather app on my iPhone. I go to add a city, Dublin Ireland for example. It cannot find "Dublin" same goes for "London". I can find "Ottawa" but not Brantford. Its all over the map. Anyone else having issues adding new places in the weather app? These are not little towns, so not sure why it would not find them.


Works for me. Entered "Dublin" in the search box and Dublin, Ireland was the first item in the results list. Tells me the current temp is 13 C and mostly cloudy.

Craig


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Just to prove that I can admit when I'm wrong, , I'm actually kind of diggin' iOS 7.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

Anybody else noticed that apps that gets updates, stays there after updating? The button says open rather than update, but win't go away..


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

MacUnited said:


> Anybody else noticed that apps that gets updates, stays there after updating? The button says open rather than update, but win't go away..


The reason it does this is because if you turn on auto updates it shows you all the apps that updated and when they updated. I guess they figured it was best to keep the list the same even if you don't use the auto update feature.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

skippythebushkangaroo said:


> Now a swipe away. Much easier.





Joker Eh said:


> ya but you have to go find the app if your not on the page its in, or how about you decided to have it in a folder. Just a pain. This is quick and dirty. I have 2 of them and though many of times they were very useful and turn on as soon as opening app, still this is better and those apps are now gone from my phone. Unless I want to have flashing lights...
> 
> But I will be adding those apps to my iPad as again Apple has decided it is not something I need on my iPad. tptptptp


Well a double tap is still pretty easy and I put it on the first page because I figured when I needed it I wouldn't want to have to go looking for it.

At any rate it certainly can't hurt now that a "flashlight" is built into the iOS.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Thanks, I am tempted to go ahead and try it on my iPhone 4 now.



Fox said:


> I have it on my iPhone 4. I notice an occasional typing lag, but other than that, it performs well. While I like the new look overall (feels like having a new phone), I agree with previous posters that the contrast is worse than the previous version, and while the text looks nice, it is harder to read.
> 
> Edit: there are settings you can use to improve legibility. Go to Settings-> General -> Text size to increase the size of the text. Go to Settings-> General -> Accessibility and turn Bold Text on. The added legibility greatly improves my experience of IOS 7! (Credit goes to Pedro Gelabert in a MacIntouch posting.)


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

went to the Apple store and they say, that itunes Radio isn't in Canada yet. 
iTunes Radio is NOT the same as internet radio. We all have internet radio in iTunes.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Nonsense.

Create a US iTunes account. No credit card required. Open the account. Done.

There are a 1000 sites that tell you how to do this.



Adguyy said:


> went to the Apple store and they say, that itunes Radio isn't in Canada yet.
> iTunes Radio is NOT the same as internet radio. We all have internet radio in iTunes.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

HowEver said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> Create a US iTunes account. No credit card required. Open the account. Done.
> 
> There are a 1000 sites that tell you how to do this.


Not nonsense in the slightest.

Most people here have content in a Canadian account. Logging in/out to switch between Radio and the Store is hardly a solution. It's a royal pain in the ass.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Okay - finally had time to go through most of the settings on my iPad. iOS7 resets / sets a bunch of stuff that you'll probably want to go in and turn off (or on). Take the time to go into each sub-menu and explore. On mine, the space issue I noted in my OP had to do with settings under the "Video" section in settings.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I think I've followed all the advice here and elsewhere and getting used to iOS 7, but I'm noticing that my iPad is running hotter than it did before. This has been an ordinary day so I'm using the iPad the same as I always do.

Has anyone else noticed iPad running hotter?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Haven't used it enough to notice temperature yet - but FYI, one of the things that was turned ON after the iOS7 installation was Bluetooth, which I usually leave off to save power...


----------



## phodgson (Mar 30, 2011)

The Swipe to delete in the email lists has disappeared.


----------



## phodgson (Mar 30, 2011)

phodgson said:


> The Swipe to delete in the email lists has disappeared.


Sorry I found it, it's swipe left instead of swipe right.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

iOS 7 Bug Lets Anyone Bypass iPhone's Lockscreen To Hijack Photos, Email, Or Twitter - Forbes


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

John Clay said:


> Not nonsense in the slightest.
> 
> Most people here have content in a Canadian account. Logging in/out to switch between Radio and the Store is hardly a solution. It's a royal pain in the ass.


+1 :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

SINC said:


> iOS 7 Bug Lets Anyone Bypass iPhone's Lockscreen To Hijack Photos, Email, Or Twitter - Forbes


Apple is aware of it and will release fix very very shortly.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I do not like the Calendar in iOS7 for the iPhone. Don't mind it on the iPad but on the iPhone it sucks. There are times when you don't know what month your on from a quick glance. And why can't I look at a full day without having to scroll up and down.

I do appreciate the orientation lock on the iPhone now.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Joker Eh said:


> I do not like the Calendar in iOS7 for the iPhone. Don't mind it on the iPad but on the iPhone it sucks. There are times when you don't know what month your on from a quick glance. And why can't I look at a full day without having to scroll up and down.
> 
> I do appreciate the orientation lock on the iPhone now.


when in calendar click on the search option and bingo!! your list view comes back..


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

macintosh doctor said:


> when in calendar click on the search option and bingo!! your list view comes back..


:clap: That is so much better. That should be the default. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

My iphone's music collection is all messed up following the upgrade. I don't use the Match feature, yet I am presented with every album and artist that I have in itunes (checked or not) with the option to download to my phone - as had been the case when I tried out match a year ago, and since disabled. Furthermore, all the tags I had edited (ie: changing the artist from Berliner Philharmoniker > Mozart) appear to have reverted to their original labels, sorting is a nightmare now. And further to this a lot of the album artwork I had manually entered have also reverted or disappeared.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

4 years in and I still don't understand why reminders and calendar are two different apps!! They are overlapping and annoying.. 
Also I think it's sad that one still can't type in the time and date of the event rather than that annoying wheel..


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Found one thing that I REALLY don't like in iOS7's Mail app.

You can no longer delete messages quickly with a swipe-tap in list view.

Now you have to tap, swipe, wait for "Trash" to appear, and tap.

Now *that's* dumb. Why break something that worked?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

MacUnited said:


> *4 years in and I still don't understand why reminders and calendar are two different apps!! They are overlapping and annoying.. *Also I think it's sad that one still can't type in the time and date of the event rather than that annoying wheel..


I agree somewhat. They should figure out how to merge these 2 apps.

Where Reminders come in handy is when you a ToDo list and that is basically what the Reminders app is. You create one list like "Wedding Stuff", Or "Moving" and you can create a list that you can check off each with their own deadline.

The one thing that does bug me with Reminder you should have the option to keep reminding you until you mark it complete. This is not the same as repeat or a 2nd Alert.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MacUnited said:


> 4 years in and I still don't understand why reminders and calendar are two different apps!! They are overlapping and annoying..
> Also I think it's sad that one still can't type in the time and date of the event rather than that annoying wheel..


I on the other hand, appreciate that they are indeed separate. I have never used the calendar, but use reminders all the time. I would hate to have to wrestle with that convoluted calendar app to do a simple reminder.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

If I have too many apps open then my larger apps will crash, Not enough memory?
Double clicking the home button shows all the open apps,
But they really should close automatically when I close them with the home button.
Why did Apple choose to leave them open?

This probably works fine for the iPhone 5S,
But it doesn't work for the iPad Mini.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> Found one thing that I REALLY don't like in iOS7's Mail app.
> 
> You can no longer delete messages quickly with a swipe-tap in list view.
> 
> ...


Wait for it to appear? It's instant for me, as soon as the swipe crosses a threshold.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

chasMac said:


> My iphone's music collection is all messed up following the upgrade. I don't use the Match feature, yet I am presented with every album and artist that I have in itunes (checked or not) with the option to download to my phone - as had been the case when I tried out match a year ago, and since disabled. Furthermore, all the tags I had edited (ie: changing the artist from Berliner Philharmoniker > Mozart) appear to have reverted to their original labels, sorting is a nightmare now. And further to this a lot of the album artwork I had manually entered have also reverted or disappeared.


There's a setting under music "show all music" maybe if you turn that off? I only have one purchased song (don't judge) but when I first went to the music app there were a gazillion songs. At first I thought I had been sleep buying.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

winwintoo said:


> There's a setting under music "show all music" maybe if you turn that off? I only have one purchased song (don't judge) but when I first went to the music app there were a gazillion songs. At first I thought I had been sleep buying.


Thanks; that seems to have resolved the Match issue.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

John Clay said:


> Wait for it to appear? It's instant for me, as soon as the swipe crosses a threshold.


Hmm... maybe an issue with iPad 2 / processing power?

Still... cantankerous me.... I liked the way it used to work...


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Lawrence said:


> If I have too many apps open then my larger apps will crash, Not enough memory?
> Double clicking the home button shows all the open apps,
> *But they really should close automatically when I close them with the home button.*
> Why did Apple choose to leave them open?
> ...


Interesting.

I was going to say it sounds like you're asking for a return to the bad old days before fast app switching, but now that the Home screen shows up like an app after double-clicking the home button, maybe this could work as an option.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Oops - was going to say "enable bold text" to those who were complaining about the thin text, but see that was already mentioned a few pages into the thread. My vision is good, but I agree that the thin fonts look pretty, but they're not very legible for day-to-day reading.

So far, I'm really liking iOS7 and there is still lots to explore.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Of course everyone here has a Canadian account, but a US account can be very, very useful.

I have no issues at all switching between accounts, but I don't buy apps or music every day. Might be an issue if you are constantly buying stuff.

In any case, iTunes Radio is worth it. I use it a lot.



John Clay said:


> Not nonsense in the slightest.
> 
> Most people here have content in a Canadian account. Logging in/out to switch between Radio and the Store is hardly a solution. It's a royal pain in the ass.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

HowEver said:


> Of course everyone here has a Canadian account, but a US account can be very, very useful.
> 
> I have no issues at all switching between accounts, but I don't buy apps or music every day. Might be an issue if you are constantly buying stuff.
> 
> In any case, iTunes Radio is worth it. I use it a lot.


I agree - I'll just have to remember not to use it when out and about or I can see myself burning through a big chunk of my data plan! (apparently it uses about .75/mb per minute of music streaming. So for a 3:30 song, 2.6mb were used. Or for an hour of listening, it's about 45MB, or an hour a day for a month and you're going to go through around 1.3GB of data...

Instructions on how to change Apple IDs in case you need them (iOS 6 instructions apply to iOS7): How to change Apple ID on iPhone or iPad - PC Advisor

BTW - you may be asked to verify your account details, and if you have/had a non-US credit card in there with a weird combo of non-US and US info for the address, you may find that little ruse no longer works and you can just hit "none" for payment info. (I was wondering how long it would take them to figure out what people were doing!) If you do need to pay for things in the US iTunes store, gift cards are the way to go. I get my husband to buy them occasionally when he's on business trips, as there are a few things that you cannot get in the Canadian iTunes store.

Just don't start buying apps on both accounts or updating becomes a real pain.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

HowEver said:


> In any case, iTunes Radio is worth it. I use it a lot.


I use Tunein Radio for iOS
It allows me to listen to Q107 FM, While I'm out here in Brooks, Alberta.
Works great over Airplay to my stereo system from my iPad.

This is the free version, I have the Pro version.


----------



## dwayner (Nov 25, 2007)

Hate deleting emai. Rather have the swipe. And edit button is in far left corner. A pain for us lefties. 

Hate the contacts abcd...... Scroll on far left is soooo small. Hard to tap. 

There is no iradio in my music app????????

Like the swipe up control. 

I really can't pick out anything substantial here. More of a facelift. 

Tiurned off motion. It was making me noxious. 

Lots of crashes in apple apps. 

Not bad just nothing here for me.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I've had TuneIn Radio for years, use it frequently.

Does the record feature work for you? Their iTunes reviews say it has problems, and it seems to be the only difference between the paid and free apps.

/on topic



Lawrence said:


> I use Tunein Radio for iOS
> It allows me to listen to Q107 FM, While I'm out here in Brooks, Alberta.
> Works great over Airplay to my stereo system from my iPad.
> 
> This is the free version, I have the Pro version.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

HowEver said:


> I've had TuneIn Radio for years, use it frequently.
> 
> Does the record feature work for you? Their iTunes reviews say it has problems, and it seems to be the only difference between the paid and free apps.
> 
> /on topic


The latest version is supposed to fix previous issues, We'll see.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Adguyy said:


> went to the Apple store and they say, that itunes Radio isn't in Canada yet.
> iTunes Radio is NOT the same as internet radio. We all have internet radio in iTunes.


If it's not internet radio then what is it??


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

What's with the confusion over iTunes Radio? Just look up what pandora is. It's pretty much the same thing.

The old streaming radio stations are totally different. They're pre programmed stations. iTunes Radio is dynamic based on the artist or song you used to create the radio station and also based on feedback you give them on the current song playing. Then it tries to play songs that it thinks you will like based on this information.


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm still having problems with my iPhone 5 not showing a complete battery charge. It keeps saying it's charging and charging. i've done all the things, like restart, hard reboot, restore. Any ideas?


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Adguyy said:


> I'm still having problems with my iPhone 5 not showing a complete battery charge. It keeps saying it's charging and charging. i've done all the things, like restart, hard reboot, restore. Any ideas?


Others have been reporting this issue too. Is it at 100%? Or does it never get to 100%? I'm charging mine right now - it's at 92% at the moment.

https://discussions.apple.com/message/23077896#23077896

Edit: It's solid green and says "100%" by the battery icon, until you unplug it, at which point it turns white (depending on background, it might be black on a light background) and says "100%" with no lightning bolt visible. It also says "100% charged" briefly, just below the time when you first wake it up when it's still plugged in.

What exactly are you seeing, Adguyy?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm loving Infinity Blade III for iOS 7 on my iPad Mini, Up to level 6 now,
But boy, Is this game ever addictive.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

HowEver said:


> I've had TuneIn Radio for years, use it frequently.
> 
> Does the record feature work for you? Their iTunes reviews say it has problems, and it seems to be the only difference between the paid and free apps.
> 
> /on topic


I've used it. Works like a charm if there's a particularly broadcast you want to keep, even temporarily.


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

Paddy said:


> Others have been reporting this issue too. Is it at 100%? Or does it never get to 100%? I'm charging mine right now - it's at 92% at the moment.
> 
> https://discussions.apple.com/message/23077896#23077896
> 
> ...


What happens is I get to 100%, but the battery icon has a "lightning bolt" and it stays like that, no matter how long I leave it plugged in. The battery icon never changes to a "plug" to indicate the charge cycle is done. Did this change in iOS 7? Thanks Paddy!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I think the pertinent question is does your phone stay charged a reasonable length of time/usage regardless if what the icon says? Semantically, what's the difference between, say, 99% and 100%? If it starts quitting at 3 or 4% instead of 1% I'd be more concerned.

My signal strength bars just changed to five circles instead of the slope that it used to be. Should I be concerned? First world problems, unless your battery life actually IS being affected.


----------



## slipstream (May 9, 2011)

Easily updated both devices on the evening of day 1. No problems at all. Really like iOS7. Improved functionality on the 4S and iPad 2. Did replace the Calendar and go with bold in Accessibility though, even though I only need light reading glasses. But definitely a keeper.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

slipstream said:


> Easily updated both devices on the evening of day 1. No problems at all. Really like iOS7. Improved functionality on the 4S and iPad 2. Did replace the Calendar and go with bold in Accessibility though, even though I only need light reading glasses. But definitely a keeper.


Good tip about the bold. Thanks!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

AppleByte has a few tips and tricks on CNET "The best Hidden Secrets"


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I discovered a Super secret about Infinity Blade III, The first release.
I managed to install and play the game on my iPod Touch 4th generation running iOS 6.1.3

Since Infinity Blade III was released before iOS 7 was released for iOS 6.1.3
The previous version wasn't yet updated for iOS 7 and I could play it on my iPod Touch 4.
When the update did come out the update wouldn't run on the version I have because
it was installed on an iPod Touch 4th generation and iOS 7 won't run on my iPod.

I love it, It even transfers all the data of achievements that I made on my iPad Mini from iTunes.

When I first tried it, The game crashed on my iPod, I thought, Oh well, I'll try it again,
The second time I tried it, It didn't crash and I played it for hours before I quit playing.

Now I can play on two devices and share the data every time I sync them in iTunes.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I know this might sound like the old "Safari seems snappier", but it seems to me that Im getting more life out of a charge since the update. Can anyone else verify such nonsense?


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

csonni said:


> I know this might sound like the old "Safari seems snappier", but it seems to me that Im getting more life out of a charge since the update. Can anyone else verify such nonsense?


I can't say that I did.. Initially.. It was much worse, but I disabled the background updates, the airdrop and the paralax.. And that seems to have done the trick...


----------



## evilgnome1 (Sep 23, 2013)

When I press the home button and try and switch to another app, it keeps reloading the content on the page every time and i lose whatever I was doing previously. Anybody know how to fix this?


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

anybody else noticed a drop in thr carrier signal strength??


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

evilgnome1 said:


> When I press the home button and try and switch to another app, it keeps reloading the content on the page every time and i lose whatever I was doing previously. Anybody know how to fix this?


this maybe due to the background app update. you can disable that from the settings.


----------



## kevkwas (Feb 24, 2004)

MacUnited said:


> anybody else noticed a drop in thr carrier signal strength??


Yea I noticed the signal is less with update.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 17, 2007)

Why can't I see the weather in the notifications centre?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 17, 2007)

Also no calculator, flashlight, or weather app on the iPad with ios7, or previous ios versions. Would be nice to have the same control panel, with the same features that are on my iPhone.


----------



## med8or (Jan 18, 2002)

HowEver said:


> I've had TuneIn Radio for years, use it frequently.
> 
> Does the record feature work for you? Their iTunes reviews say it has problems, and it seems to be the only difference between the paid and free apps.
> 
> /on topic


 
Record feature works fine for me on my previous iphone 4 and ipad retina. Haven't tried on 5S yet.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Why can't I see the weather in the notifications centre?





Frank Rizzo said:


> Also no calculator, flashlight, or weather app on the iPad with ios7, or previous ios versions. Would be nice to have the same control panel, with the same features that are on my iPhone.



Weather should be there, I have it on my iPhone and iPad. It's in the Today view.

I understand the weather and calculator complaints but since when has an iPad had a flash that could be used as a flashlight?


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm loving the new iOS 7 on my iPhone but on iPad I feel like it's only ok. Somehow, I find the dock on the iPad ugly. If it's that big I think it deserves some options like the mountain lion dock (magnification or some effects).

I found that spotlight is very bad. I had a hard time finding newsstand on iPad because of the new icons on iPad so I figured I'd do a spotlight search. Got to the letters newsst and got 0 results! Even typing newsstand and doing search failed. Also, apple seems to have gotten rid of the option to search the web about a query. Wtf? Also, the five finger pinch to close an app simply doesn't work from within newsstand.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Pat McCrotch said:


> I'm loving the new iOS 7 on my iPhone but on iPad I feel like it's only ok. Somehow, I find the dock on the iPad ugly. If it's that big I think it deserves some options like the mountain lion dock (magnification or some effects).
> 
> I found that spotlight is very bad. I had a hard time finding newsstand on iPad because of the new icons on iPad so I figured I'd do a spotlight search. Got to the letters newsst and got 0 results! Even typing newsstand and doing search failed. Also, apple seems to have gotten rid of the option to search the web about a query. Wtf? Also, the five finger pinch to close an app simply doesn't work from within newsstand.


You have to remember though it was released for iPad most of the testing was done for the iPhone and that is where all the focus was. You will see a more polished version of iOS for iPad when the next verison of iPad comes out around October 15.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I've been finding, when typing an app in my search bar, it's takes a second tap to actually start it up.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

Pat McCrotch said:


> I'm loving the new iOS 7 on my iPhone but on iPad I feel like it's only ok. Somehow, *I find the dock on the iPad ugly. If it's that big I think it deserves some options like the mountain lion dock (magnification or some effects).*
> 
> I found that spotlight is very bad. I had a hard time finding newsstand on iPad because of the new icons on iPad so I figured I'd do a spotlight search. Got to the letters newsst and got 0 results! Even typing newsstand and doing search failed. Also, apple seems to have gotten rid of the option to search the web about a query. Wtf? Also, the five finger pinch to close an app simply doesn't work from within newsstand.


x10000. its hideous.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

*issue solution*

my only issue thus far has been that when I restored from iCloud, there was some sort of error getting my camera roll back. I ended up deleting all the photos in my library to start over, as I've already got them in iPhoto. Anyhow. My camera roll thinks it's perpetually downloading something now. Something that's non-existent. No battery power repercussions, however I can't seem to get rid of the "downloading..." animation in the camera roll. see attached. I've been goggling for hours. Can't find a way to rid myself of it. Turned off and on iCloud backup... reset settings. Short of restoring as a new phone (and having to redo all of my app organization) it is stuck there.

EDIT. actually found a way to fix my issue using this how to
How to Fix iPhone Camera Roll Crash and Photos Turned to ‘Other’ in iTunes | iPhone in Canada Blog - Canada's #1 iPhone Resource

used a similar app to go into a local backup and delete the 3 files in question. fixed my issue


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 17, 2007)

*Weather in Notifications*

I still can't get my weather in notifications on my iPhone 4S? It appears on my ipad, although I downloaded a weather app which made this possible. Do I need to do the same thing with my iphone, or should it work with the supplied weather app?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok I solved my problem. I needed to go into privacy/ location services and turn weather on. Silly me for looking in the notifications settings, to adjust my notifications settings?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Pat McCrotch said:


> I found that spotlight is very bad. I had a hard time finding newsstand on iPad because of the new icons on iPad so I figured I'd do a spotlight search. Got to the letters newsst and got 0 results! Even typing newsstand and doing search failed. Also, apple seems to have gotten rid of the option to search the web about a query.


That is very weird, I tried on both my iPad mini and iPhone 5, newsstand does not come up in search, at all. Even spelling it exactly the same, with capital N. Must be a glitch that does not allow that to be searched.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

wonderings said:


> That is very weird, I tried on both my iPad mini and iPhone 5, newsstand does not come up in search, at all. Even spelling it exactly the same, with capital N. Must be a glitch that does not allow that to be searched.


Perhaps Newstand was one of those skeumorphic things Jonny I've got rid of.


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

wonderings said:


> That is very weird, I tried on both my iPad mini and iPhone 5, newsstand does not come up in search, at all. Even spelling it exactly the same, with capital N. Must be a glitch that does not allow that to be searched.


What's even worse is that there is no longer a "search the web" option with the safari icon. On iOS 6, if I typed "rocking chair" it would show me emails that could have had that in the body of text or I could search the web for "rocking chair". Now, with the same situation, if I have no emails or apps with "rocking chair" I get no results at all, with no options to search further.


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

Also, the timestamps have been removed from iCal! Nooooooooo! I use iCal for my schedule at work and I have many activities that start and end at quarter or half past the hour. Now, all I have are times in the left hand column and events that reflect the length only approximately with no start time! I can only see the beginning time by individually selecting the events and going into edit mode. 

Can anyone recommend an alternate calendar app that shows start times? One that I might synch with my comp somehow?


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Just connected my iPhone and went into iTunes on my Mac to rearrange my apps as seen on the iPhone. With IOS 7, I can't figure how to drag the apps into different screens. The whole screen will drag but how do you drag individual apps? 

Never mind- double-clicking the app does the trick.

But I've noticed some things I don't like at all- you can't drag an app into a folder in the dock- you have to first drag the folder out into the screen, add the app and then drag the folder back into the dock. Also, you can't drag an app from one "page" to another, at least not in iTunes.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Strange bug I've noticed. Tried several times installing an app on my iPad through iTunes. Not showing on the iPad at all, but it is showing in iTunes and gives me the remove option.


----------



## JoshMacUa (Sep 24, 2013)

*Ios 7*

IOS 7 is sure a radical change a few of my coworkers said they could no longer close their apps, I showed them, that you don't click on the icons anymore you swipe up the page above the icon to close it. One thing that threw me for a loop, is that I somehow got an unauthorized lightning cable, and my iphone would not charge, so I went to the local Apple Specialist MeadiaSolutions and bought another cable, and my iphone charges. I guess you have to watch what you buy on amazon.ca.


----------



## jabberwocky (Aug 29, 2008)

What happened to the private browsing option in safari? It seems to have disappeared in ios7.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

jabberwocky said:


> What happened to the private browsing option in safari? It seems to have disappeared in ios7.


In Safari swipe down to bring the navigation options up. Hit the double box icon to bring up your tab view and there is a private button that will turn on private browsing.

BReligion


----------



## jabberwocky (Aug 29, 2008)

Found it. Thanks BReligion!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

csonni said:


> Strange bug I've noticed. Tried several times installing an app on my iPad through iTunes. Not showing on the iPad at all, but it is showing in iTunes and gives me the remove option.


Not a bug. The program filed itself into a folder.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

My biggest "grumble" with iOS 7 is that Apple *really* should have made it much clearer that now we have to swipe to the *left* for things like trashing/junking email. That took me quite a little while to work out ...

(admittedly the feature now works better/is more flexible than under iOS 6, but you know, reversing direction is kind of a big mental thing to get used to, plus nobody said nothing to me about it ...)


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I wish I could change the color of the clock on the lock screen. I set the wallpaper to a light color thinking icons would be easier to see on a light background, but the clock is white meaning no contrast.

I use the iPhone lock screen to check the time and it's nearly impossible to see the time in bright sunlight.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I've noticed that since iOS 7, some websites are not rendering properly in Safari. 

For example The official Dilbert website with Scott Adams' color comic strips, animation, mashups and more!. It seems to load properly but after a short time, it squeezes everything to the left and shrinks the text.

It works correctly in Skyfire.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Still no Delete All Mail or Clear All apps in multitask area. I wish they would explain these. You can mark all mail but then you only have option to Mark As Read/Unread or Flag them. Why no delete?

Edit: Well it looks like I found the way to delete all messages at once. Not very intuitive I must say.



> Open Inbox>>EDIT >> check/select the top message, it will highlight the move button >>press and hold the move button and uncheck the message that you had checked earlier >> lift all your fingers off from the ipad screen and leave it alone. wait until all your messages pile up on the right hand portion of the screen (in ipad). iphone will give you the actual number of emails it has selected for the action. now they are just waiting for your command to be moved ALL at once. >> choose trash to delete all of them or any other folder where u want to move them, like one piece. remember this will replicate your action on the server so u will ACTUALLY move them or delete them on the server and not just the ipad.


----------



## Iwantamac (Sep 25, 2006)

*iPad mini keyboard VERY slow to respond in IOS 7*

Has anyone else experienced delays of two or more seconds between hitting "keys" on the iPad Mini keyboard and seeing a response on the screen? The delay is so pronounced that it makes using the iPad Mini almost useless for anything other than reading content. Also the keyboard "clicks" don't work on the iPad Mini either. Fortunately, I'm not experiencing this on the iPhone 4S. It works fine for about 10 seconds after powering the iPad off and then reverts to the delay again.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I have a full size 4th gen iPad and I experience a typing delay too. It's almost as bad as trying to use an off brand tablet that a friend had. In iOS 6, I could nod finger type almost as fast as I could on a full keyboard. This is too slow.

I've noticed other thing slowing down as well. Fetching mail takes too long. Page loads in safari are slow, and some image heavy pages won't load at all.

I have the same apps running as I always did and I've turned off things like location services that might be eating bandwidth.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I noticed on my iphone5 a delay, not the sort of delay I've had before, it allows me to type quickly, but the letter just don't show up fast enough, when I stop, it keeps spitting out letters until it catches up. Kinda annoying.


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

This might help those with slow keyboards.How to Fix Keyboard Lag in iOS 7 on the iPhone 4s


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I'll try that. It seems to have helped here as I type this. I'll keep you posted later in the day. Thanks.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

I just got my iPhone 5c yesterday. Only issue i'm having is with visual voicemail. All of the messages I get are 0 seconds long. Deleting them is impossible, they just reappear immediately.


----------



## elvtnedge (Aug 10, 2007)

Anyone know how to clear the list of app updates once you download and update each app? In my App Store it lists them and when they were updated last.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

elvtnedge said:


> Anyone know how to clear the list of app updates once you download and update each app? In my App Store it lists them and when they were updated last.


Yes that is annoying.


----------



## Iwantamac (Sep 25, 2006)

*Slow Keyboard Response*

Thank you. Disabling Documents & Data fixed the problem.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

I've been digging ios7 for the most part. But my ipad restarted today for no reason. it never did that before on ios6. hopefully it was just an app hat needs to be updated that caused the crash.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm officially pissed!

Didn't anybody test iOS 7 before they released it?

Things that ought to be no brainers just missing. Other things that worked perfectly before now either don't work, or work differently. 

To fix keyboard lag, I turned off something in iCloud. Keyboard has a bit less lag, but now I get apps telling me to turn it back on. 

I had a perfectly good wifi printer that worked, now it won't print from photos, I get a blank page. I mailed the image to myself and the printer spit out the address but nothing else. Then I found the picture in Facebook and tried to print from there. I got a very nice print of the baby picture, along with another page of borderless pure black.

Safari has changed how if displays images in google image search. Ok, maybe that's googles fault, but it was the final straw. 

When you double tap to get the multi task strip, would it be too much trouble to put the time, battery and service indicators on there?

Sigh.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Are there certain devices that are having the lag issues? My iPhone 5 is as smooth as it was before the update, and I have all the iCloud features turned on.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

wonderings said:


> Are there certain devices that are having the lag issues? My iPhone 5 is as smooth as it was before the update, and I have all the iCloud features turned on.


I have 4th gen iPad and I was having the problem, turning off data in iCloud seems to have fixed it.


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

this change in ios reminds me of all the comments when OSX first came out.
The gui and icon changes, different way of sorting documents, feel, etc...
I have ios7 on my ipad2 and have had no issues as of yet.
I have yet to really push it and explore, but so far so good.
The posts here have been extremely helpful with the changes. 
Especially the bolding of the text.
Anyway, hopefully the new ipad 5 will be out soon and I will get it.
It should take advantage of many features and have the hardware to run things.
We will see in Oct.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

winwintoo said:


> I have 4th gen iPad and I was having the problem, turning off data in iCloud seems to have fixed it.


That is strange, you would think a faster iPad would not have issues. My iPad mini has no issues either with typing and lag, or anything else for that matter. I wonder if a clean install of iOS 7 would still leave you with laggy typing, even with iCloud turned on.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

wonderings said:


> That is strange, you would think a faster iPad would not have issues. My iPad mini has no issues either with typing and lag, or anything else for that matter. I wonder if a clean install of iOS 7 would still leave you with laggy typing, even with iCloud turned on.


I might have to resort to that. There is an software update to iOS 7.02 this morning. I'll install it later today and see what problems it solves or creates.


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

I must admit that performance is considerably worse on the iPhone 4. My iPhone 4 was fast and snappy before the update, now when I open an app, I find myself looking at a blank screen for about 5 secs before I can do anything. That's annoying when placing a call. Still, I enjoy ios7 and don't regret upgrading.


----------



## John Griffin (Jan 4, 2002)

delete


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Another annoying thing I found with iOS 7 and the apple remote app is that it no longer allows you to do landscape. Nothing seems to have changed in the way the app look, other then Apple not letting it run in landscape mode which is very annoying. Not sure why they would take away features when nothing has changed about the app.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I don't remember seeing this before iOS 7, but maybe it was there.

Now, there is an ad flickering along the bottom of the screen in some websites, Ehmac is one. I thought it was some new ad that the owners put there, but then I found it also on Scott Adams blog site.

It isn't there when I view these sites on Macbook air.

Gah. Is this some new hell ios7 has dragged us into?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

winwintoo said:


> I don't remember seeing this before iOS 7, but maybe it was there.
> 
> Now, there is an ad flickering along the bottom of the screen in some websites, Ehmac is one. I thought it was some new ad that the owners put there, but then I found it also on Scott Adams blog site.
> 
> ...


That's a web site ad, not an iOS 7 one...


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

monokitty said:


> That's a web site ad, not an iOS 7 one...


I know its a website ad, but we should be able to block them. They're blocked on computer.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

wonderings said:


> Another annoying thing I found with iOS 7 and the apple remote app is that it no longer allows you to do landscape. Nothing seems to have changed in the way the app look, other then Apple not letting it run in landscape mode which is very annoying. Not sure why they would take away features when nothing has changed about the app.


The remote app had a landscape mode?? I never knew that..
But what's the point of it anyway?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

MacUnited said:


> The remote app had a landscape mode?? I never knew that..
> But what's the point of it anyway?


I prefer the layout in landscape mode and simply hold my iPad mini in landscape mode all the time. What it really is, is allowing people to use the device as they are comfortable with. It was a feature before, but they took it away for some reason. There are no improvements or changes that I can see to the remote app, other then pulling the landscape mode.


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

wonderings said:


> I prefer the layout in landscape mode and simply hold my iPad mini in landscape mode all the time. What it really is, is allowing people to use the device as they are comfortable with. It was a feature before, but they took it away for some reason. There are no improvements or changes that I can see to the remote app, other then pulling the landscape mode.


I totally agree; I use my iPad 4 in landscape nearly all the time. I friggin' hate that iPhone apps that are portrait only (like BMO and Justin.tv) stay that way on iPad. I mean, I'm not paying 10$ or however much it costs for the Justin.tv HD since the iPhone version is just as HD (stream quality depends on the streamer not the client) aside from the menu.

BMO's iPhone app is truly archaic. I guess they just want you to use the web form on iPad.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

wonderings said:


> Are there certain devices that are having the lag issues? My iPhone 5 is as smooth as it was before the update, and I have all the iCloud features turned on.


Perhaps it's a function of the internet connection available, or the amount of data you have on iCloud? I've used iOS 7 on an iPad 2, iPhone 5s and 5c, and have had no problems, so I'm just throwing out some hypotheses


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

I also discovered that iTunes Match does not work over cellular on iOS 7. Rather annoying.


----------



## cantwait (Jul 24, 2009)

using Google Maps, when I have the voice turn by turn on, and the phone goes into standby it no longer alerts/wakes when going to a turn.. this never happened with iOS 6 worked flawless.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

ldphoto said:


> I also discovered that iTunes Match does not work over cellular on iOS 7. Rather annoying.


You can use iTunes match with cellular data. Under iTunes & App store at the bottom is the "use cellular data". Turn it on, you are all set to go.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

wonderings said:


> You can use iTunes match with cellular data. Under iTunes & App store at the bottom is the "use cellular data". Turn it on, you are all set to go.


Yeah, I just realized that a few minutes ago. I don't really understand why they would move the setting from Music preferences to iTunes preferences. I use the music app to listen to music, not the iTunes store app.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

ldphoto said:


> Yeah, I just realized that a few minutes ago. I don't really understand why they would move the setting from Music preferences to iTunes preferences. I use the music app to listen to music, not the iTunes store app.


well it is iTunes Match, and Music is part of iTunes. Not sure really, I am surprised your settings were changed. Mine stayed on after the update on my iPhone 5, there was no need to turn it back on.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

polywog said:


> I just got my iPhone 5c yesterday. Only issue i'm having is with visual voicemail. All of the messages I get are 0 seconds long. Deleting them is impossible, they just reappear immediately.


FYI, the voicemail problem was with the carrier; they forgot to switch me to the iPhone Visual Voicemail plan from the BlackBerry one. In case anyone else runs into this...

Only issues I've run in to since:

The phone app crashed when I dialed 611. But that only occurred once.

Frequent locations doesn't seem to update very often at all (I've been to the office 5 times since I got the phone, it only shows one visit.)


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

On a side note, when is apple planning on updating the iWork suite? Looks like an eye sore on iOS 7 now!!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

My experience (iPhone 4, iPad third gen): No problems to report, really. Took me QUITE A WHILE to figure out that email gets swiped from right to left now (grrrr), I'm not a particular fan of the copious use of white (mostly use my iPad at night, good think iBooks has a night mode), and I've noticed a bit more battery drain on my iPhone (not a lot, just a bit). It's funny how OS 6-leftover stuff looks so archaic all of a sudden.

Overall, very pleased. To have pulled off something this huge with only a few teething issues is pretty remarkable. And I don't care HOW much battery it uses, I'm never turning off the parallax effect on my iPad


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Chas, there's so many reports about the iPhone 4 lagging significantly after this update. Are you seeing any performance issues at all on your iPhone 4?


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

I was running IOS 7 on my iphone 4 since Beta 2.
I never experienced any laggy or punchy behaviours beyond what would be expected for a device of its age trying to run the latest OS. Like trying to run anything on the "last" (if they follow the n-3 they have been doing) supported major update on that hardware you are t going to get the same snappy experience as the OS it was released with or the first update while it was still a major player.


BReligion


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

It's SLOW on my iPhone 4. My phone was snappy, now it's not.
(I am not quite ready to ($300) upgrade to 5, even if it was available, which it isn't to rogers business users)

1.
It's 'lag' results in ignored user actions. I sit there waiting for the lag to catchup and nothing happens, making it doubly annoying:
- Initial typing is often ignored (try the calculator)
- Tapping text areas (like the URL/Search line in Safari) is often ignored.
- Home button is often ignored (tap or double-tap).
(Note - iPhone freezes if I try to access Settings-iCloud-Documents and Data)

2.
Reversing email swiping has been a pain - THEY created this habit... Now I accidentally OPEN emails I KNOW I don't want to see. Still. Sheesh.

3.
TV shows are now shown as a grid of tiny, illegible images

4.
Motion is annoying and made me feel sea-sick when I had the flu. (I can not find an option to turn motion off under General-Accessibility)


----------



## JoshMacUa (Sep 24, 2013)

Under general and accessibilities there is an option to reduce motion it is there on iPhone 5 and the iPhone 4S.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

Not there - but I have an iPhone 4. Maybe I am experiencing 'forced obsolescence'. Good-bye $300 !


----------



## JoshMacUa (Sep 24, 2013)

From the apple discussion pages, it looks like iphone 4 does not have the parallax feature on it, since it slows the battery down, so that is why there is no reduce motion on it. https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5325031 so everyone just says Iphone 4 does not have motion on it. I have put iOS 7 on my old iphone 4, and will play around with it, and see if I can figure things out for you.


----------



## JoshMacUa (Sep 24, 2013)

I played around with my old iphone 4 and I noticed that it was not running that slow, of course my old iphone 4 is not on the cellular network and bluetooth is also off.
If you want to try to turn off the icloud documents How to Fix iOS 7 Lag on iPhone 4 that you say freezes, you can try turning off your cellular and see if you can now turn off the icloud documents then. Then turn your cellular back on.

For my iphone 5 when I turned on reduce motion, all it really did was stop the wallpaper from moving around when you moved your iphone, which I guess is the parallex effect, which is not on the iphone 4.

Here is a website with alot of tips on speeding up iphone 4s:
When iOS 7 Attacks: Help For iPhone 4 And 4S Owners – ReadWrite

turning off background app refresh, and auto updates are a good idea. Probably better to update the apps on itunes on your computer, and then syncing them to your iphone.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

Really regret updating my iPhone 4 to iOS 7. It's a phone and a timer now. Safari is terrible. Keyboard is terrible. So many apps are terrible and broken and hobbled. It's not a pleasant experience at all.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm always logged out of ehMac on my iPad Mini using iOS 7,
Doesn't matter how many times I click the remember me option, It always forgets.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Tapatalk has been acting really temperamental for me on my iPhone 4S. It fails to update the most recent posts sometimes unless I reinstall the app. Never used to happen on iOS 6.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

vancouverdave said:


> 4.
> Motion is annoying and made me feel sea-sick when I had the flu. (I can not find an option to turn motion off under General-Accessibility)





vancouverdave said:


> Not there - but I have an iPhone 4. Maybe I am experiencing 'forced obsolescence'. Good-bye $300 !


There is no motion for iPhone 4. So don't know what you are experiencing but it is not from the iPhone so I would go see a doctor. The feature does not exist for iPhone 4.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

I would update to 7.0.3 guys and see if you like it better and if it helps with slowness/freezing. Turning on "reduce motion" now has a fade in effect that I find way better than the zooming around it used to do. 

I did notice some apps didn't play nice with this update though so expect another round of app updates to fix bugs in the app with 7.0.3


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

A colleague just recommended Setting General->BackgroundAppRefresh off. If nothing else, it will help with battery life


----------



## kevkwas (Feb 24, 2004)

Just installed IOS 7. on my iPhone 4 and it runs good, just as good as IOS 6


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

kevkwas said:


> Just installed IOS 7. on my iPhone 4 and it runs good, just as good as IOS 6


Honestly, this is the first time I've heard anyone say that. Even Ars says it lags.


----------



## macmac (Oct 22, 2006)

The best experience I had with iOS7 was the day I removed it and UPGRADED to iOS 6....enough said...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I've been trying to help a friend of mine troubleshoot his iPad 4. Since upgrading to iOS7, every time the keyboard is launched, from that point onward (whether the keyboard is onscreen or not) the iPad acts as though it has a schizo mind of its own. Apps open and close randomly. Very odd. We've tried everything we can think of (a few resets to factory fresh, not restoring from backup and using it "stock" to test, etc.) and it's still possessed.

SO we're thinking of downgrading him to iOS6 for the time being… if it's not too late….?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I also have had zero lag or issues of any sort on my iPhone 4. I have noticed, however, that people who keep their iPhone 4 nearly full seem to have more issues than those who do not.


----------



## minstrel (Sep 9, 2002)

The "1" on the settings icon is getting annoying. I'm still on iOS 6 something. Should I be worried about updating my iPhone 4S to 7.0.3?  My iPhone is nowhere near full.

Thanks for opinions.


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm sure this has been discussed but:

I hate the idea that apps/pages refresh all the time. You can't leave a page/app and come back w/o it refreshing all over again/lose you place on the page. It has made the whole multitasking absolutely brutal. 

And again, I'm sure this has been discussed but Safari is just horrible. Searching for anything has been painful, the browser window is so not fun. UX/UI fail in this case (just my feeling).


----------



## slipstream (May 9, 2011)

HenriHelvetica said:


> I'm sure this has been discussed but: I hate the idea that apps/pages refresh all the time. You can't leave a page/app and come back w/o it refreshing all over again/lose you place on the page. It has made the whole multitasking absolutely brutal. And again, I'm sure this has been discussed but Safari is just horrible.


I'm very happy with iOS 7, but what's with the page refresh thing in Safari? I use tabs a lot, and if I come back from another tab I have to wait for the page to refresh. Same with the lag swiping between apps. That and 7's Calendar are the only two things that bug me.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

vancouverdave said:


> 3.
> TV shows are now shown as a grid of tiny, illegible images


I keep several TV shows on my iPhone using the "oldest unwatched" selector in iTunes.

When I re-enter the "Video" application, it remembers I was watching a TV show, but not which one. It always 'resets' to the main TV screen where I see 20 icons (one for each series), all with "1" badges - useless data. I have to dig into each series and scroll down to see which one (or many) has a 'half-watched' show. I think they could fix this by showing 'half-circle' badges on the main (TV Shows) screen icons. (like iOS 6 did)


----------

